# freestyle



## kevin kilroe (Aug 3, 2003)

how many of you all train/teach kenpo freestyle? is it just b1a,b1b,etc, or do you expand on these? any thoughts or ideas, examples, etc. would be appreciated.

in kenpo unity,
kevin kilroe


its not who is right, but who is left that counts.--ed parker


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 3, 2003)

I like to think of them as initially giving beginners something to do in a freestyle sparring situation other than roundhouse kick, punch, run ... roundhouse, roundhouse, roundhouse.

Later, I introduce the idea of closing the gap in sparring or on the street.  They provide an effective way of getting close enough to an opponent to graft into self-defense techniques, without waiting for an opponent to initiate.

Gee, a Kenpo guy hitting first ... IT COULD HAPPEN?  Seriously, the fight is on and you want to close, this gives some options not dependent on the opponent.

Just some ideas.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

As I've stated before. I like 'em, use 'em, & I want to keep 'em. They have much value especially for a beginner.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *As I've stated before. I like 'em, use 'em, & I want to keep 'em. They have much value especially for a beginner.:asian: *



I tried to read/understand it. Too confusing for me.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I tried to read/understand it. Too confusing for me. *



You don't have to understand it. You just have to train the freestlye techniques/drills, use them, etc. At least that's what I think he means.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *You don't have to understand it. You just have to train the freestlye techniques/drills, use them, etc. At least that's what I think he means.  *



I can't understand them t put them in to play. I'll try re-reading them. looks Russian to me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I can't understand them t put them in to play. I'll try re-reading them. looks Russian to me. *



:rofl: :rofl: 
No silly . Learn them, use them, teach them! Once again they are a good tool for fighting. It's not too terribly hard. Each in their own right are an excellent base for a beginner. I don't much really know higher than the blue so I can't say about green/brown but an excellent tool nonetheless.:asian:


----------



## kevin kilroe (Aug 5, 2003)

i have been training some freestyle with a partner and want to start teaching it in class. start at yellow belt? i think it is a good tool also. adds another dimension to training. do you include takedowns also? i will be training at master wedlakes studio in 2 weeks. cant wait to see what he can share with me and i can in turn share with the students. thanks for the input and please keep it coming. i want to become a better instructor and all thoughts and ideas, tips, etc. are greatly appreciated.

full salute

kk


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> No silly . Learn them, use them, teach them! Once again they are a good tool for fighting. It's not too terribly hard. Each in their own right are an excellent base for a beginner. I don't much really know higher than the blue so I can't say about green/brown but an excellent tool nonetheless.:asian: *



Guess I'll have to have some IKKo guy show me, I'm slow...........


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I can't understand them t put them in to play. I'll try re-reading them. looks Russian to me. *


Jason, the GD or myself would be happy to explain them to you, or maybe even Tess....


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm not telling Ricardo anything.. nope.. it's a Trade secret.. neeners. 
only when he takes the step will he be allowed to know..

I use Freestyle alot in sparring.. Mr. Conatser and I were just discussing them yesterday.. Excellent training tool~!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm not telling Ricardo anything.. nope.. it's a Trade secret.. neeners.
> only when he takes the step will he be allowed to know..
> 
> I use Freestyle alot in sparring.. Mr. Conatser and I were just discussing them yesterday.. Excellent training tool~! *



You're greatest fan, and you don't wanna share?:vu:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You're greatest fan, and you don't wanna share?:vu: *



sure.. what about Dot.. Ms. Dian Tanaka.. *whom I got to meet Saturday *G*

ok.. I'll explain for you  Ricky 

Yellow Belt Freestyle Techniques  IKKO curriculum 

B1a   B=base move - In yellow belt the base move consist of two variations, (a) a left hooking grab, pulling diagonally down to the left, with a right vertical punch to the opponent's face and (b) a left hooking grab, pulling horizontally and to the left with a right inverted punch (punch is  diagonal and parallel with the opponent's left rib cage).

a= first variation
b=2nd variation
1= inplace stance change
2=push drag
3=front crossover step out
4=Front crossover step out with a step through
LL= left to left -your left leg (forward) facing opponents left leg (forward)

so B4a would be from a Left neutral bow.. you do a front crossover step out .. step through as your left hand grabs their left wrist pulling it diagonally down to your left hip with a right vertical punch to their face.

Orange belt adds Heel palms and front kicks, along with the base Yellow belt moves so we would have 

32 variations in Orange.. from the 8 yellow suffixing and prefixing with a Heel palm and or Kick  B4bHK is #32

throughout the system the freestyle tecs are very useful tools,  
Green belt example

64 Freestyle tecs.. rKts
kB5aPhKbK is #64 
the sides will change through out the belts.. some are RR some LL some RL as in Bue belt..etc

hope this gives you an insight 

Tess


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You're greatest fan, and you don't wanna share?:vu: *



SEE!!!!   I knew you had turned your interest to another!!!!    

And it's about time!!!!!   PHEW!!!!      :rofl: 

hee hee 

:boing2:

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

For the short time I was learning freestyle techniques it was hard for me to wrap my head around all the codes.

I can see the advantages of having it in your curriculum, but it is not something that we train with at our school.  I'm not sure how many studios/schools use them anymore.  It's too bad too, I would think they'd be great for drills and to aid the student to learn actual techniques that can be used while sparring.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hope this gives you an insight
> 
> Tess *



You gave him some secrets !!!!!!!!!!......Next he will be jumping around like some ninja in pajamas or something.:rofl: 

Anyhow Castillo this is a good start if you break down the basics one move at a time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You gave him some secrets !!!!!!!!!!......Next he will be jumping around like some ninja in pajamas or something.:rofl:
> 
> Anyhow Castillo this is a good start if you break down the basics one move at a time. *




Ninja in pajamas.. :ninja:  *I nearly spit my juice out ~!!!!

I did give him only a very convoluted version didn't I.. if he can crack the code.. well then... ~!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ninja in pajamas.. :ninja:  *I nearly spit my juice out ~!!!!
> 
> I did give him only a very convoluted version didn't I.. if he can crack the code.. well then... ~!!! *



Both of you are so mean to me. First, Jason says I'm too slow, so go one step at a time, Tess laughs at me spitting her juice out.

I'm really hurt.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Both of you are so mean to me. First, Jason says I'm too slow, so go one step at a time, Tess laughs at me spitting her juice out.
> 
> I'm really hurt. *



We're just trying to toughen you up Ricky..  on the cheek.. now pull yourself together man.. and quit your kvetching..  
LNB   B4bHK


since we are drifting off topic.. I'm taking this to the locker room.. tonight I ran the class through all 32 Orange Freestyle.. good stuff


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is an older but Great thread on Freestyle I dredged up.. 

Great stuff~!

Click Here


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 11, 2003)

We try to use the freestyle techniques as an entry into our S.D. techniques.  It's extremely beneficial and a lot of fun.  Just play with them and see what you can find.  Also I'm sure most people around here wouldn't mind throwing out a suggestion or 2


----------

